# Ogden & Golden Spike Club Auction



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

The club I fly in (Ogden Racing Pigeon Club) has a combined show and auction with the Golden Spike Club each year. This year it will be held Jan 14th. 

The auction is live and online on iPigeon. Some of the birds are already listed. There are some VERY nice ones. Check them out and if you like them... you can bid now online. There's birds from Ken Christopher, Sam Haslem, Ron Deisher, and more.

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewInCat.asp?ID=369

There are three birds that I personally lined up for the auction. I promised one donor that we would make sure that we took a decent photo of his bird for the auction. I got carried away and did a photo for all three birds that were shipped to me. 

My "Photo Box" was literally a cardboard box, and I used a 300 dollar camera. Nothing at all in the way of fancy equipment. Post processing and editing was done with Photoshop. It took some time but I think I did fairly good on my first pigeon photos. I think if I had a real photo box with some lighting, I could get some decent shots.

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=93696









http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=93695









http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=93694


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice!!!! 

1. What program did you use for those photos?

2. What kind of camera (make and model)


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Very nice!!!!
> 
> 1. What program did you use for those photos?
> 
> 2. What kind of camera (make and model)



Thanks!
My camera is a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ35 It's a reasonable alternative to a DSLR. I've taken some decent shots with it since my DSLR took a tumble out of our closet and was broken 









I used Photoshop to edit the photos.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe if I win a ton of money I'll buy a pretty camera like that with photoshop, I need a clock for now!!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Reminder.... this is tomorrow for anyone interested. You can bid directly on iPigeon. Live bidding is supposed to be updated through a phone link with someone at iPigeon.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Those pics look great, I would say a pro took them I really like silver boy family.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Great pics now if you could put the eye in there as well. You have a Christopher loft bird in you auction, this should be worth a mention could make his bird sell for more.
Dave

Congratulations to Chris Rounds 1st time entering South Africa Million Dollar Race. His bird Cloud Buster 3/4 Van Loon 1/4 Red Fox Janssen 100% Christopher Loft Bloodlines. After all 5 car races are in the books his bird is 2nd USA 14th World for the 5 race car race series. She is also one of only 7 USA birds and 84 birds for the World still standing in the Knockout Competition, and is 64th in the Grand Average. 6052 birds started this series. Good Luck on the big one Chris and Way to go so far!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Great pics now if you could put the eye in there as well.
> Dave


I will probably take the time to try an eye photo next time I try pigeon photos.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Congratulations to Chris Rounds 1st time entering South Africa Million Dollar Race. His bird Cloud Buster 3/4 Van Loon 1/4 Red Fox Janssen 100% Christopher Loft Bloodlines. After all 5 car races are in the books his bird is 2nd USA 14th World for the 5 race car race series. She is also one of only 7 USA birds and 84 birds for the World still standing in the Knockout Competition, and is 64th in the Grand Average. 6052 birds started this series. Good Luck on the big one Chris and Way to go so far!



Yeah that bird went for quite a bit (575 I think), Sal's Loft Kannibaal Grandson went for 800+. The birds were nice! I picked up the Rocking G Loft's bird. The Jones Boys brought a nice bird that was Sure Bet/Jones HVR (wasn't on the online auction). 

It was a good time. I grabbed one bird to enter in the show. I had never been to a pigeon show so I didn't even know how it worked. I entered my bird in the "best eye sign YB cock" category. (I won due to lack of competition) My son was happy to bring home a ribbon though.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been hearing LOTS of good things about the Jones Boys HVR. 

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's a couple of pictures from the day...
http://www.ashbyloft.com/orpc-and-golden-spike-club-auction-and-show/


----------

